# venomous snake biting itself?



## redloop (Dec 20, 2007)

if say a gabbon bit himself by accident will he die? or is he immune to his own venom?

what about a gaboon biting another gaboon?

cheers dave: victory:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

i imagine it would at least get pretty ill if not die.

Google it!

=)


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

When Poole serpentarium was open in Dorset David Bird told me that one of the gaboons there bit it's cage mate.
They kept all the gaboons together on display and one bit completely through the others head , in the top out of the bottom. 
The bitten snake went on to live a normal life


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

i believe they are imune to there own venom in case they bitte themselfs...seems stupid not to be: victory:


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I read somewhere that King Cobra's are immune to the venom of all other snakes, including themselves. Not sure about the others, although I know alot of Male vs Male fights in venomous snakes don't involve biting, and are a test of strength.


----------



## iguanaman2442 (Mar 9, 2007)

Im sure there are a few that can die if they bite themselfs in one of viperkeepers vids he has to stop a small snake from biting its self and explained that it was not immune to its own venom. It was quite a while ago so cant remember which vid but if you ask viperkeeper im sure he will tell you


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

It's a weird topic since some snakes are immune to their own or a sibling but maybe not another individual. The main concern is what organ will get punctured by "Mr. Fang".

V. ammodytes: depends where the specimens are from. My male & female bite each other from time to time..no problem it seems.

Bitis caudalis: My female has bitten and killed two males, one was eaten and the other I was present when it happened. He died of envenomation 2 days later.

Echis sochureki doesn't seem to be an issue either. The dummy (male) slithered into the line of fire when the female was ready to strike. He took a very bad bite on the head and showed nothing more than swelling. The next morning I put him back with the female and he immediately went back to courting her..<3..Typical male!

Puff Adders: No worries un-less they get run over by a tank driven by the cage mate. Lots of bleeding & swelling shown here on "Carol Channing". She was very messed up for the first 12 hr, so I kept her isolated but then recovered quickly. Now she stays clear of Miss Somalli when feeding time comes.


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

Viperkeeper maybe you can help here, I seem to remeber watching on youtube a video showing a 4/5foot king snake i think it was attacking a caught 2 foot ish rattle snake. the rattle snake bit the king several times but in the end the king killed and ate the rattle snake and showed apparently no ill effects could this be right.?? The owners of the king snake had put them both in the bath and filmed i couldnt find the link to it but heres another similar one
YouTube - Kingsnake Attacks, Kills & Eats Rattlesnake


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Think snakes are immune to their own?


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

kings are imune to rattlers as they eat em, in the wild, specificly wetern diamandbacks: victory:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

fastbaz said:


> Viperkeeper maybe you can help here, I seem to remeber watching on youtube a video showing a 4/5foot king snake i think it was attacking a caught 2 foot ish rattle snake. the rattle snake bit the king several times but in the end the king killed and ate the rattle snake and showed apparently no ill effects could this be right.?? The owners of the king snake had put them both in the bath and filmed i couldnt find the link to it but heres another similar one
> YouTube - Kingsnake Attacks, Kills & Eats Rattlesnake


 
Yes, they seem to be completely immune to RS venom. The RS knows this because it changes defence tactics. This is the only video I know of on the web.


----------

